# DV 25, STARDANCE, VERMONT CASTINGS GAS STOVE.  SAFETY SWITCH



## sam1800 (Dec 13, 2013)

My DV 25, Stardance, Vermont castings gas stove has a warning label on the back that says, "Don't try to reinsert the pin into the safety switch."  
I can see the safety switch near the label.  The switch is inside an aluminum box.  A cotter pin is inserted into a hole at the top of the box.  The cotter pin is attached to a wire that goes up inside the back of the stove.
The cotter pin is only partially in the hole.  
My question is, should the cotter pin be all the way in the hole?  
Or, should the cotter pin be removed?
What is the cotter pin for?
Where does the wire from the cotter pin go; what does it attach to?
They say the internet has all information, but this is one question that no one seems to know the answer.
I've emailed and phoned Vermont castings.  I've called all the repair people I can find, I've searched for hours online, I've read the manuals.  Nothing.  Help!
sam1800


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 14, 2013)

as long as the stove is operational the pin is in far enough .The cotter pin wire is connected to the explosion relief door ,if a delay in ignition were to occur the door would lift pulling the pin tripping the switch and killing the burner/pilot.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 16, 2013)

they tell you not to put the pin back in so a qualified tech can figure out why the unit had a delayed ignition....


----------

